# Pietro Lombardi und Sarah Engels: Hochzeit!



## Claudia (1 März 2013)

*DSDS-Pärchen gab sich im kleinen Kreis das Jawort*

_Die erste Kandidaten-Hochzeit in der Geschichte von „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“!_
*Pietro Lombardi und Sarah Engels (beide 20) haben geheiratet! Das DSDS-Pärchen gab sich am Freitag in Köln das Jawort. „Wir sind überglücklich!“, zitiert „Express.de“ die beiden Sänger. *
Sarah heißt jetzt Lombardi mit Nachnamen. Bei der Zeremonie im Standesamt trug die Braut ein schwarzes Kleid. Pietro erschien im dunkelblauen Anzug – und komplett neuem Look: ohne Cap, dafür mit Glatze und Brille.
*Bei der Hochzeit waren laut „Express.de“ nur engste Freunde, Familienangehörige – und ein Kamerateam von RTL. Dieter Bohlen (59) glänzte durch Abwesenheit. Dabei hatte der DSDS-Juror einst angekündigt, er wolle bei der Hochzeit seiner ehemaligen Schützlinge Trauzeuge sein und die Eheringe zahlen.*
Pietro und Sarah hatten sich 2011 in der achten Staffel der RTL-Castingshow verliebt, standen gemeinsam im Finale, in dem sich Pietro gegen seine heutige Ehefrau mit 51,9 Prozent der Stimmen durchgesetzt hatte. 
_Übrigens: Am 29. März veröffentlichen Pietro und Sarah Lombardi ein gemeinsames Album, wie die Plattenfirma Universal angekündigt hat.

Quelle:Bild.de
_


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 März 2013)

Ist das nicht Furchtbar​


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2013)

die Ehe hält nicht lange


----------



## Anniie (5 März 2013)

"Sarah Lombardi" hört sich irgendwie echt schrecklich an. Warum hat sie ihren namen nicht einfach behalten...


----------



## betzdorf (17 März 2013)

Laut Wikipedia behält sie ihren Mädchennamen als Künstlernamen und ihre offizielle Webseite wurde diesbezüglich bis heute auch (noch?) nicht geändert. Immerhin hat sie katholisch in der heimatlichen Pfarrkirche und nicht in Las Vegas o. ä. geheiratet; ergo ist es m. E. gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, daß die Ehe auch hält!


----------



## Sachse (17 März 2013)

und darum wählst du bei COTM-Wahl "Sarah Lombardi"  ja ne, is klar


----------



## sarahengels (16 Okt. 2013)

sie sieht als braut echt gut aus *__*


----------

